# Campsites around the North of Italy open after end of Oct



## almeyrick (May 12, 2009)

Would anyone know of any campsites that are open after the end of October anywhere near the Pavia/ Milan area ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As far as I know the campsite in Milan itself- Campeggio Citta di Milano- is open all year.

We've stayed there several times and it is convenient for the city and a clean, well organised site.

It's on MHF database:

HERE

Try also:

http://www.campingo.com/winter-camping-italy.htm

G


----------

